# Trump Wins again and so does America!



## solidassears (Jan 22, 2018)

Yup, get used to it folks. All the media crap all the democrat lies and now they caved to Trump:

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/455652/government-shutdown-ends-democrats-cave

The Senate passed a short-term continuing resolution this afternoon by a margin of 81?18, effectively ending the government shutdown. In a stark reversal from the position they staked out on Friday night, 33 Senate Democrats voted for the bill. ?In a few hours, the government will reopen,? Senate minority leader Chuck Schumer said on the Senate floor.

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/455652/government-shutdown-ends-democrats-cave

Dems are screwed they voted against all the stuff they wanted and now they have to cave in and do what Trump says.. LOL!!! And it is even worse; they can't take any credit for or even participate in the economic express we are expereining; to quote Nancy... it is all a trick and you get just crumbs... LOL As people get more pay and more and more jobs come online, more companies expanding and the Dems are saying it is not happening.. Must be how Charile and LW see things too.. This is going to be a great 7 years folks! Buckle up here we go!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

this was a total cluster fuck by the dems, DACA isnt even up for review till march there was not reason to put military pay and welfare checks on the line to push for something that is still law.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 22, 2018)

https://youtu.be/bcQRPnWvXjU


----------



## BadGas (Jan 24, 2018)

I can't believe how much he accomplished, along with how much Obama era red tape he un-did, in just the 1st yr of his 1st term. 

Praying RBG retires and we get another conservative appointed to SC.. that would be huge for many many many yrs to come.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Swiper said:


>



I am glad I left the shit hole state Illinois. Nothing but thieving Democrats . Trump seems like a good president so far . I really didn?t like obama , seems as if the nation fell apart under him


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

Not as much as the nation fell apart. I heard from many whites who said this nation wasn't ready for a black president. But then later said that they would've voted for Colin Powell if he ran for president. It was largely due to the media doing what they do best and thats race baiting/using the race card. When Donald Trump said "fake news", he wasn't lying. I know the news is rigged from first hand experience.


----------

